# Bacter Ae and Shrimp Deaths. All Bacter Ae users please read and comment.



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

So you're feeding normally and also increasing bacter ae? If so I think you're basically just overfeeding.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Wobblebonk said:


> So you're feeding normally and also increasing bacter ae? If so I think you're basically just overfeeding.


I am using very little dose of bacter ae and reduced other foods. I didn't feed any other food for three days. Dosed bacter aeTuesday and today Thursday and in an hour found a cbs dead.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

If the simple answer is that you are feeding Bacter AE then in theory, if you stopped, the deaths would stop as well.

However, since you got new shrimp, and they were adults, that's another potential concern... maybe it's just a different in parameters and they are having a hard time adjusting? Or maybe it's something else.


----------



## MCFC (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm not an expert, but your 17 new threads in less than 2 weeks about your shrimp problems suggests you just aren't being patient enough. Shrimp like stability, not constant tinkering...


----------



## Razvan Virna (May 29, 2018)

i am feeding bacter ae for over a month now and never ever have i had this problem. i did extensive research before buying this product and reached the conclusion it' s one of the best shrimp food out there.It's highly highly recommended by many shrimp breeders.i am 100% sure the problem is not with the bacter ae.


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

I use weekly and sometimes twice in a week. I think problems happen with either too much of a dose or insufficient O2 levels. Even if you have good aeration you still have to mind your temperatures. If the tank is over 72° F, I won't dose. I also skim the surface of my tanks two days after dosing Bacter AE to rid the surface of excess biofilm and proteins.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Zoidburg said:


> If the simple answer is that you are feeding Bacter AE then in theory, if you stopped, the deaths would stop as well.
> 
> However, since you got new shrimp, and they were adults, that's another potential concern... maybe it's just a different in parameters and they are having a hard time adjusting? Or maybe it's something else.


They look fine and well adjusted. Well maybe i should not dose bacter ae as they are new to tank and maybe didn't like changes made by bacter ae. My only reason to add it because of the babies. 



MCFC said:


> I'm not an expert, but your 17 new threads in less than 2 weeks about your shrimp problems suggests you just aren't being patient enough. Shrimp like stability, not constant tinkering...


Yes i am just trying to not repeat same mistakes as i did before. My water parameters are very stable. No ph fluctuations. Constant gh and kh and tds is not high as well and they are stable. 



Razvan Virna said:


> i am feeding bacter ae for over a month now and never ever have i had this problem. i did extensive research before buying this product and reached the conclusion it' s one of the best shrimp food out there.It's highly highly recommended by many shrimp breeders.i am 100% sure the problem is not with the bacter ae.


Yes i did a search too and find all positive reviews infact it is said to be a must have for shrimps. 



madcrafted said:


> I use weekly and sometimes twice in a week. I think problems happen with either too much of a dose or insufficient O2 levels. Even if you have good aeration you still have to mind your temperatures. If the tank is over 72° F, I won't dose. I also skim the surface of my tanks two days after dosing Bacter AE to rid the surface of excess biofilm and proteins.


My tank is 74. I don't know how this product works. Why we can't use it if the tank is over 72 degrees? I can lower the temperature hence my room is very cold so i keep it to 23.5 Celsius.


----------



## Wobblebonk (Feb 13, 2018)

I use it above 72° F all the time with no issues, but I do way less than they say to use and feed my shrimp maybe 2-3 times a week at most and count bacter as a feeding. I've personally never experienced this dieoff after dosing bacter ae...

It costs too much to cool my home to the point that their tanks can sit below 72 throughout the summer...


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

You can use above 72°. There's no rule here. I just try to dose at coolest part of day when O2 levels are at their highest. Bacter AE uses aerobic strains of bacteria. Can you guess what they consume while metabolizing? ... just something to be mindful of.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Wobblebonk said:


> I use it above 72° F all the time with no issues, but I do way less than they say to use and feed my shrimp maybe 2-3 times a week at most and count bacter as a feeding. I've personally never experienced this dieoff after dosing bacter ae...
> 
> It costs too much to cool my home to the point that their tanks can sit below 72 throughout the summer...





madcrafted said:


> You can use above 72°. There's no rule here. I just try to dose at coolest part of day when O2 levels are at their highest. Bacter AE uses aerobic strains of bacteria. Can you guess what they consume while metabolizing? ... just something to be mindful of.


Thanks a lot. So they consume o2 while metabolizing? I am not good in these things so don't know much but i have a question regarding temperature. My room is too cold because if air conditioning. My tank has no lid and water can drop to very cold temperature so i use a heater and set temperature to 23.5 and i see shrimps doing fine. In past i set it to 22 and i noticed shrimps were not very active. At 23.5 they are active more and roam around in tank more or maybe I am only feeling it. What you suggest is 23.5 a good number or shall i decrease temperature a little more?


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

kashif314 said:


> Thanks a lot. So they consume o2 while metabolizing? I am not good in these things so don't know much but i have a question regarding temperature. My room is too cold because if air conditioning. My tank has no lid and water can drop to very cold temperature so i use a heater and set temperature to 23.5 and i see shrimps doing fine. In past i set it to 22 and i noticed shrimps were not very active. At 23.5 they are active more and roam around in tank more or maybe I am only feeling it. What you suggest is 23.5 a good number or shall i decrease temperature a little more?



Yes, they need oxygen much like your nitrifying bacteria. Bacillus Subtilis and Lactobacillus are the two strains found in Bacter AE. 

As for temperature, the higher it is the more active they will be, as they are metabolizing at a faster rate. They will grow faster and display better coloration. The trade off is a shortened life span and a higher chance of bacterial infections. 23.5° C is roughly 74° F, so I'd say you were on the higher side of what is considered ideal for bee shrimp. 22-23° would be better, even if they are less active. 20° C and below is typical for bee shrimp living in the wild. I don't use heaters myself and my tanks shift betweem 69-73° F in the summer with air conditioner running.The coldest months in winter my tanks range from 62-68° and all breeding stops. Shrimps are fine but they take a break from reproducing during these months.


----------



## thenamespo (Jun 15, 2018)

Damn, you should just create one post with all these questions you have. Every other post on here is yours lol


----------

